# CFJSR Cpl Patrick Painter, Killed in House Explosion in Napanee



## 211RadOp (9 Jun 2010)

From the Toronto Sun

http://www.torontosun.com/news/canada/2010/06/08/14311061.html

Soldier disappears after mysterious explosion
By JASON MILLER, QMI Agency

Last Updated: June 8, 2010 8:24pm


BELLEVILLE, Ont. - Residents in a Napanee neighbourhood fear the worse has happened to a Canadian soldier living on their street after his house exploded Tuesday afternoon.

Napanee OPP said the man is still unaccounted for after the ferocious blaze flattened his house and that of his next door neighbour.

Const. Chris Quenneville said when the officers arrived at the scene around 11:23 a.m., the two residences were fully engulfed in flames.

“His whereabouts are not known,” she said. “We are trying to determine if someone was inside or not, because the owner-occupant is unaccounted for.”

Quenneville said the investigation is ongoing and the scene has been secured by the Ontario Provincial Police. She said OPP officers have begun a joint investigation with the Fire Marshal's office.

Investigators were unable to properly examine the scene late into Tuesday evening because of hotspots, Quenneville said.

She said the investigation would run overnight in an attempt to determine if anyone was there. Police confirmed that families from neighbouring homes are all accounted for.


More on link.


----------



## muffin (9 Jun 2010)

Shared in accordance with the "fair dealing" provisions, Section 29, of the Copyright Act.

Bill Hrynick says he couldn't believe how quickly the house next door to his Napanee home erupted in flames Tuesday after an unexplained explosion. 

"All of a sudden it just took right off into a great big ball of fire," Hrynick said Tuesday afternoon, standing across the street from the blackened remains of the house at 226 Queen St. 


The two-storey home on a quiet residential street in the town's east end was little more than a blackened basement by early afternoon, as firefighters poured water on the smouldering remains. 

Only one twisted piece of a west wall was visible from behind yellow police tape that cordoned off the house and three neighbouring properties. 

There was no sign of the home's roof. Concrete steps seemed to lead to a charred pit. 

By late Tuesday afternoon, authorities were still saying that the lone occupant and owner of the home was unaccounted for. 

His name was not released but neighbours identified him as XXXX XXXXXX, a member of the Canadian Forces who lived alone. 



More info on link:
http://www.thewhig.com/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=2614473


----------



## 57Chevy (9 Jun 2010)

I see no reference as to him being a Cpl.
Only as a Canadian Soldier named XXXX  XXXX living alone.


----------



## armyvern (9 Jun 2010)

57Chevy said:
			
		

> I see no reference as to him being a Cpl.
> Only as a Canadian Soldier named Patrick Painter living alone.



Nor has there been any mention of the Regiment provided in open source by an Official Source within the CF to the MSM; the publication of neighbour's comments giving names is not on.

The soldier has family too. I hope that no family ever has to learn of possible tragedies via comments from neighbours that were (and as far as I am aware) were/still not confirmed to the MSM by any official CF source.


----------



## Occam (9 Jun 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> the publication of neighbour's comments giving names is not on.



It's done frequently, though.  Media outlets typically have access to land registry databases specifically for the ability to say "The individual involved has not been named, however Joe Smith is the registered owner of the property".


----------



## armyvern (9 Jun 2010)

Occam said:
			
		

> It's done frequently, though.  Media outlets typically have access to land registry databases specifically for the ability to say "The individual involved has not been named, however Joe Smith is the registered owner of the property".



*THAT* does not make it all right it. These people have families who deserve to learn of possible tragedies in a dignified and private manner, NOT via the MSM publishing some neighbours comments.

Same goes for any publication of "John Q Public owned the automobile that went off the cliff" scenarios as far as I'm concerned.

As for possible Regiment/Rank etc ... NOT on. That is the family's (or the CFs) move to do AFTER NOK has been notified of the ongoing situation.


----------



## Occam (9 Jun 2010)

I'm with you, but I'm afraid you're in for some resistance from the media, and expecting them to display a high level of morality is wishful thinking, unfortunately.


----------



## Michael OLeary (9 Jun 2010)

That doesn't mean that this site shouldn't try to maintain the higher standard, maybe it will rub off on some of the news agencies that check threads here regularly.


----------



## 211RadOp (9 Jun 2010)

I don't know who changed the title in the thread, but when I posted it this morning, I used the headline from the news article.  Whoever changed it, that was not on.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (9 Jun 2010)

I'm not sure who changed it but I think it reflects the story more as my first thought upon seeing the old title was that this was an 'Afghanistan' story...............

PS
We merge and change titles all the time here so we can keep things as uncluttered as possible for such a huge website.

Bruce


----------



## 57Chevy (9 Jun 2010)

57Chevy said:
			
		

> I see no reference as to him being a Cpl.
> Only as a Canadian Soldier named XXXX  XXXX living alone.


 Whoever XX'd over the name.......thanks
 And that's the way it should be with the media.....hint hint


----------



## mariomike (9 Jun 2010)

"Body found in rubble": 
http://www.intelligencer.ca/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=2615831


----------



## vonGarvin (9 Jun 2010)

Oh, crap!


----------



## OldSolduer (9 Jun 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Oh, crap!



I'll concur with you on that one TV.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (10 Jun 2010)

From The Whig from a hour ago. Still nothing official from the military about  potential victims or which unit he belonged. Probably waiting until actual confirmation of who the victim is. 


 Article Link 




> Police discover signs 'of a body'
> Posted By ROB TRIPP, THE WHIG-STANDARD
> Posted 1 hour ago
> 
> ...


 (My Emphasis.)


----------



## armyvern (10 Jun 2010)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> Probably waiting until actual confirmation of who he victim is.



Exactly.


----------



## mariomike (11 Jun 2010)

"Soldier's body found after Ontario house explosion":
http://www.torontosun.com/news/canada/2010/06/11/14349066.html


----------



## 211RadOp (11 Jun 2010)




----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Jun 2010)

Condolences to his family, colleagues and friends....


----------



## OldSolduer (11 Jun 2010)

Our condolences to the family and friends of Cpl Painter.


----------



## 57Chevy (11 Jun 2010)

Sincere condolences to family and friends  iper:


----------



## Nfld Sapper (11 Jun 2010)

News Room
Statement On Behalf Of The Family Of Corporal Patrick Andrew Painter
June 11, 2010

It is with great sadness that members of the Canadian Forces Joint Signal Regiment at Canadian Forces Base Kingston learn of the death of Corporal Patrick Andrew Painter, whose home was destroyed earlier this week in Napanee, Ontario. As a member of the Regimental family, our thoughts and prayers are with Patrick&apos;s family and friends in this time of grief. 

Corporal Patrick Andrew Painter will be remembered as an outstanding Land Communications and Information Systems (LCIS) Technician and a great soldier. He was friends with many people at his home unit and a valued team player within Support Squadron. Cpl Patrick Painter participated in a deployment to Joint Task Force Afghanistan - National Command Element in 2007 - 2008 and most recently deployed to Operation PODIUM where he supported the Vancouver 2010 Olympic Games, maintaining computer network systems used by the military. Cpl Patrick Painter’s accomplishments were many: he was awarded the Canadian Peacekeeping Service Medal in November 2004, the UN medal for his deployment to the Golan in November 2004 and the South West Asia Ribbon in May 2008. 

Originally from Quispamsis, New Brunswick, Patrick is survived by his Mother May Miriam Mary Painter, Father Vincent Painter, Sisters Karen and Dorothy Painter, Nephews Hunter, Marshal and Clark Howard. Grandmother Marjorie Painter


----------



## armyvern (11 Jun 2010)

My condolances to the family, friends and fellow CFJSR & Sp Sqn comrades of Cpl Patrick Painter.

I am, especially, thinking of the members of his very proud family. 

Thank you Patrick for your service. And thank you to your family for their support of the troops.

http://telegraphjournal.canadaeast.com/city/article/1072444



> Student to speak at national rally
> Published Saturday May 29th, 2010
> QUISPAMSIS - Marshall Howard has worn red every Friday for the past three years.
> 
> ...


----------

